# Completely disappointed with Jeld-Wen doors at Home Depot (pics)



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

Jen-weld sux, Ive seen their windows at Menards- just dumped on the shelf, stapled and glued together construction, slapped up with flat white primer.

I bought a _solid pine_ panel door from Menards for about $99, it is made well and looks good. I had to trim an inch off the bottom, I could see how it was made- small pieces of solid lumber glued together and the good face veneers laminated on all sides, no particle board, you really can't tell it's not a refinished restored antique door of this type.
The hollow doors are just garbage, two thin sheets of plywood over cardboard spacer strips inside.
Pretty sure mine was Mastercraft brand, prehung and predrilled for the knobs.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish we had Menards around here; I've heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I usually end up removing their cheese-ball 2-1/2" casings and re-trimming with my own stock. Their doors are cheap, which my customers like, but their casings suck. Often times their staples are shot so deep that they hardly hold, and their miters are usually so wide you could drive a truck through them.


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm with you, dude! I spent good money on a custom order door at HD and it was put together cheap as crap. The casing was put on with staples and half of them were not sunk into the trim and were very visible after finishing the door. You just can't get anything quality any more unless you make it yourself. Sad.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

When I replaced all the doors in my house, I went with slabs because my existing trim was better than the crap used on the pre-hung doors.

If you want/need to go with pre-hungs, I'd do what Davejss said and go with all new casings.


----------

